
China's voluntary organ donation data perfectly fit quadratic equation - datashow
https://mobile.twitter.com/mprobertson/status/1195151387585216512
======
thedudeabides5
If the organ donation data is cooked, imagine the incentive to massage market
moving data like GDP, industrial production, inflation....

